# türkei



## mitch2000 (1. August 2002)

hi leute,

nicht ganz der richtige thread, aber ist so schön aktiv hier 

fahre bald in die türkei ans meer, kennt jemand die bestimmungen dort??? papiere oder nicht... kann ich meine schnur wohl vom steg ins meer halten ohne erst nen schein zu kaufen? denke die türken werden da pragmatisch sein oder?


----------



## wodibo (1. August 2002)

Hi mitch2000,

ich verschiebe Deine Frage mal ins Angeln weltweit, lasse aber den Thread hier mit stehen :m


----------



## Lustiglutz (14. August 2002)

*türkei angeln*

hi mitch,

ich war vor zwei jahren in der türkei und auch &quot;angeln&quot;

war ganz einfach: ich bin in den hafen von anlanya begangen und habe einen fischer gefragt, ob er mich mit raus nimmt.

ging alles ohne papiere oder vorbereitung.

an &quot;bord&quot; war von angeln nix zu sehen, dafür eine menge schnur mit hacken und hühnerfedern. der spass wurde hinter dem boot &quot;geschleppt&quot; und in der tat auch fische gefangen.

der fischer war mit 10 dm überglücklich und zufrieden.

gruss lutz


----------



## wulfy3 (15. August 2002)

Hi ich kann nur bestätigen, das die Türken beim angel recht schmerzfrei und freundlich sind. Da die meisten eh deutsch oder englisch sprechen, kannst Du vorort Angler nach gängigen Ködern frage. Angelscheine sagte man mir dies Jahr brauchst Du für das Meer auf keinem Fall. Angelzubehör solltest Du Dir ausreichend mitnehmen, da Angelläden nicht gerade fett gestreut sind.
Gruß und petriheil
Wulfy3


----------



## angelking (17. August 2002)

ey is voll krass da digga

suchst du ärger meld disch bei bruder 
und deutsch koennen die krass alle besser als isch da voll normal da alda

und meld disch bei bruder


----------



## Hummer (17. August 2002)

@dok

 :q :m


----------



## wodibo (19. August 2002)

@angelking

entweder Du schreibst gescheite Beiträge oder noch besser verpfeifst Dich hier :e


----------



## Bergi (22. August 2002)

@ angelking:
Da stimme ich Wobido voll zu!Auf solche Beiträge sind wir im board nicht angewiesen! :r 

@ Mitch:
Du brauchst fürs meer keine Papiere!
Was ich dir empfehlen kann als Köder sind diese länglichen dünnen Muscheln(hab den Namen vergessen) und fischfetzen!
Und nimm dir Spinnköder mit,denn 1. bekommst du die da kaum und 2. sind die schweineteuer!
Am besten sind Häfen und Molen für Fische geeignet!
Als ich letztes Jahr in der Türkei war bin ich auch mit einheimischen Fischern rausgefahren und wir haben Stellnetze ausgebracht!Wärend wir auf die Fisceh gewartet haben,haben wir mit Tintenfischwobblen Tintenfisceh gefangen!Das hat super viel Spass gemacht...
Ich hab den Fischern 7.000.000 gegeben,das sind etwa auch 10DM!Die haben sich drüber gefreut und wollten es erst nicht annehemn,weil das da sehr viel geld ist!

Naja,viel Spass im urlaub!

Bergi


----------

